# العزل الحراري للمباني



## مجاهد الدنقلاوي (28 مايو 2009)

:16::16::16::16:

:56:اخوتي في الله ...... حمل الان العزل الحراري للمباني :56:
:16::16::16::16:


----------



## مهندس جزراوي (8 أكتوبر 2009)

الأخ العزيز مجاهد

أنا بصراحة عاجز عن الشكر لجهودك الجباره في تقديم هذه المواضيع الهامه لإخوانك و أخواتك في هذا الملتقى المحترم.

ولا أقول إلا الله يجزيك عنا خير الجزاء ويكتبلك التوفيق والبركه في الدنيا و الآخره ....


----------



## محمد السواكنى (21 نوفمبر 2009)

اخى مجاهد 
اشكرك شكرا جزيلا عن كل هذا


----------



## Red-Storm (23 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا لك جاري التحميل والإطلاع


----------



## jo0ori (29 نوفمبر 2009)

لك جزيل الشكر....

جعله الله ف ميزان حسناتك


----------



## روح الانتصار (19 مارس 2010)

نهاركم مبارك


----------



## wsae4 (15 أكتوبر 2010)

*شكرا لك جاري التحميل والإطلاع*


----------



## wsae4 (15 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
ما هي المواد التي تستخدم في العزل الحراري ؟؟


----------



## م.ظافر الشهراني (29 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور ويعطيك الف عافيه


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (13 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا اخونا الكريم... جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hamidymom (11 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك عزيزي وجزاك عنا كل خير


----------

